# Wheres your comfort zone?



## cfr (Jul 27, 2005)

Howdy all. My instructor and I were discussing ranges last night. Im more comfortable fighting in close (punches not requiring a step in/ elbows/ knees) as opposed to far back. I would tend to go in rather than back if I needed to adjust distance. However, I know that some people would rather stay as far out as possible. For a step in to be needed to punch. Now I will be the first to say... 

1; My experience in MA's is pretty limited. 
2; My experience in sparring is VERY limited. 

because of these things, my views may change overy time, which is fine with me if other things work better. 

So, wheres your comfort zone? Why? Do you spar better in one range than another? Why?


----------



## goshawk (Jul 27, 2005)

cfr said:
			
		

> So, wheres your comfort zone? Why? Do you spar better in one range than another? Why?


My "zone" is pretty much dictated by my physiology. I'm short, and most of that shortness is in my arms and legs. I don't have much choice but to get inside and start pounding away with nice short-range body-shots and uppercuts. Of course, the cool thing is that fighting there is really awkward for all the storks. And the really cool thing is that my legs are so short that I can still kick from there, it's just harder to see coming.

I think from a pure comfort level I'd feel happier chillaxing just out of range, but as my experience grows I'm learning to love fighting in close. It's got a nice aggressive feel to it, great for getting the frustrations of the week out of my system. =P


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2005)

I like to get hold of my opponent. So, grasped in my hands is best.


----------



## kroh (Aug 16, 2005)

My comfort range is about 25 feet with my opponent on the wrong end of the barrel.


Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> My comfort range is about 25 feet with my opponent on the wrong end of the barrel.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Walt


----------



## kroh (Aug 16, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 16, 2005)

I try to fight out side and inside so i can adapt to any sitchuation.
if there good with a long distance. or kicks i will get in ,and if there good with there hands or on the inside ill fight from a distance.
But most of the time I will mix it up


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 29, 2005)

Definately INSIDE!!! Outside is a range where we as opponents are "to equal" in terms adavantages. Inside is my advantage because thats where I train the most. Against another inside fighter, maybe I'll change up a bit, maybe I won't. 

*But if you're outside you need to come inside to fight.*


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 29, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> My comfort range is about 25 feet with my opponent on the wrong end of the barrel.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Walt


 :rofl:


 But honestly,I judge mine to be the length of my extended leg plus 6 inches.
  It gives me room for multiples if need be and anything inside that area is MINE!


----------



## Adept (Sep 4, 2005)

I try to avoid picking a favourite range, but if left to my own devices I tend to gravitate to boxing/striking range.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 5, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> I try to avoid picking a favourite range, but if left to my own devices I tend to gravitate to boxing/striking range.


That is the way I see it BUT
1) at 5'7" I'd likely be at a disadvantge fighting to far out and 
2) Sifu Felix Macias is a great inside figter and my instructor. We are roughly the same height and age. What he has fits my personality.
*(if only I could represent it as he!)*


----------

